# Double NGD: Skervesen twins!



## Erockomania (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey guys! I got these a couple weeks ago and was finally able to put them down long enough to take some pics that don&#8217;t completely suck! 

*Specs:*
_(same for both with the exception of pickup placement and chambering schemes)_

ChiRoptera shape with carved top
26.5 - 25.5&#8221; scale
High grade flame maple tops with natural binding (gloss top, satin everywhere else)
1 piece limba body
wenge/maple/ebony/bubinga neck
flame maple fretboards with ebony binding and maple/ebony purfling
zero fret
&#8220;Still&#8221; headstock with white and black purling
stainless frets
Bare Knuckle Juggernauts
ABM saddles
Hipshot tuners
World Domination Mod (coil split and acoustic mod)

*Service:*
It&#8217;s a pleasure working with Skervesen, plain and simple. Michal, Maciek, Darek and Jarek are all attentive and really seem to want to step up their game with each build. I think they&#8217;ve done that with these two. They were in contact for all milestones of the builds and took all my feedback to heart. Even though I can be an annoyingly picky SOB, all communication was met with a polite and courteous tone. 

*Build quality:*
I will admit, after my first build with them, I had very high expectations. The quality and appearance of my Raptor was awesome and was met with nothing but great feedback from all who saw/played it in person. Having said that, I sort of expected they would be even better at their craft a year later. I can say, without a doubt, that they have most certainly stepped up their game as their attention to detail on these is awesome. They are stunning instruments and it is hard to find a flaw on either guitar. The pickup routes are tight, the neck pocket is tight and the necks are stable as hell. A story to confirm:

When I got these, I pulled them out of the case the action was perfect... crazy considering the trip they made from Poland to California. Then I had to leave the state for a week like two days later (ouch). Upon my return home, I grabbed Blueberry (upon opening the cases, my daughter immediately named them both&#8230; Blueberry and Strawberry  ) from the wall, strummed it and it was perfectly in tune with the exception of the G string being very slightly flat. Considering the relatively drastic changes in the weather, I was expecting it wouldn't be very in tune at all and was also expecting some shift in the action. Nope, near perfect... still. Then... I grabbed Strawberry from the wall (equal love of course!  ) and, unbelievably, it was exactly the same... literally... the G string was very slightly flat and all else was perfect. Action the same. 

Now THAT'S consistency! 

I hate to sound like I&#8217;m gushing, but&#8230; uh, I&#8217;m gushing, lol. The build quality is near flawless and they feel very solid. The neck&#8230; I wish you could feel the neck. To anybody on the fence about wenge, do yourself a favor and consider it. It feels awesome&#8230;. tactile. If I were to pick one thing to complain about, I&#8217;d say they could be a little better on taping off the binding. That&#8217;s stretching it though as it&#8217;s basically right on the edge everywhere with the exception of a couple areas on the carves. It does not come across as a flaw, but my OCD kicks in on silly details, lol.

*Playability/Sound:*
The zero fret is a genius idea. I don&#8217;t know who thought of it, but open strings have the same tonality as a fretted note which I think is awesome. Everything sounds very consistent and the action is not reliant on someone slotting a nut absolutely perfectly. Both guitars play pretty much exactly the same. The action is very low with very minimal buzz (certainly nothing that would come through an amp). I think the zero fret adds a level of consistency to the string heights and aids in low action. The fretwork is absolutely immaculate. The best Ive seen. Better than my Raptor which tells you they are improving on something that was already pretty damn great. I cannot find anything negative to say in balance. I know I must sound like a fanboy right now, but it is what it is. 

-each guitar sounds a bit different due to chambering schemes and bridge pickup placement, which is something we wanted to do to make sure each guitar had it&#8217;s own unique tonal character. Both sound awesome and I will be posting a vid in a few weeks to show these qualities off a bit more  

World Domination Mod. If you have a Skervesen on order and don&#8217;t have this option selected, immediately get in touch and add it. It&#8217;s awesome. The acoustic mod part is worth the price of admission. 

*Overall:*
These two guitars cement my belief that Skervesen is one of the best up and coming manufacturers. I hope they can keep all this up with what must be ever increasing orders. They do tend to experiment with new finishes, designs, etc&#8230; that can sometimes get them some negative attention, but I feel like that is one of the main reasons they are improving so much. If you haven&#8217;t guessed already, I would certainly have no problem ordering from them again. 

ok, enough blather&#8230; PICS! (I will try and take some pics with my good camera later, my iPhone is all I had today)

(my daughter dancing because she gets to help open the package, lol)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 23, 2014)

double the epic y0


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn... HNGD, dude... Dat bluuuueeee. I dig it hard..


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 23, 2014)

i... i hate you man. 


Happy ngd.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats bro! They 3 are amazing!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 23, 2014)

I kinda feel bad for the twins. In any other family they would be the cat's meow, but sitting next to the firstborn there...well, how could anything top that?!

Still, epic double guitar day! I love that bevel on those.


----------



## Timelesseer (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn dude, both of those look amazing. I love how they're practically the same guitar just different colors. Those necks look awesome too. Happy DNGD!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice tops and colors, they look cool as hell


----------



## beavis2306 (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy NGD, they look amazing. The wenge looks great against the limba. I also wouldn't have thought that a gloss top with satin everywhere else would look as good as it does. Enjoy


----------



## Zsharp (Nov 23, 2014)

holy shit, double rainbow


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 24, 2014)

WOW.
HNGD man!


----------



## blckrnblckt (Nov 24, 2014)

So beautiful. I'm jealous


----------



## Uncreative123 (Nov 24, 2014)

So sick.


----------



## decreebass (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm the last person to question buying multiple guitars, but... Why two at once?

Whatever the reason, they're absolutely stunning. HNGDx2!


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 24, 2014)

That carve is sick

HNGsD


----------



## Tisca (Nov 24, 2014)

That's something I'd consider buying as a production model. Grats!
One thing I'd change is removing the extra fretboard sticking out behind the nut.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow all three of those came out great man, seriously cool group you have there!  Still prefer the firstborn but I'm sure you can understand why, that thing is phenomenal-looking!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, that carve ... molto intenso! I've also always been a massive fan of the way Skervy makes the neck laminations look.


----------



## Warg Master (Nov 24, 2014)

Those are stunning! HNG(d)D! Those are ....ing gorgeous!


----------



## raytsh (Nov 24, 2014)

I really like the contrast of the high gloss top with the satin/natural back! I also love how the woods of the neck look together. Congrats!


----------



## Jlang (Nov 24, 2014)

Gorgeous dude.


----------



## Semi-pro (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats! x2


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, Those are both stunning!!! 

What a Skervfamily with the Raptor too. 

Mega double HNGD!!!!


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Nov 24, 2014)

HNGD! You must be a happy man right now!!!


----------



## vm27 (Nov 24, 2014)

Erockomania said:


>


OCD in me can't move on over this. Retake the picture with 6 being in the middle. 






Nice guitars!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 24, 2014)

Jaw dropping. Both look flawless in every area.

Happy NGD!!!!


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 24, 2014)

WOW ! Beautiful ! Bif congrats 

Did you hesitate between red and blue so you decide to have both ?
*jealousy*


----------



## HRC51 (Nov 24, 2014)

Stunning! Waiting for mine...


----------



## Ludo95 (Nov 24, 2014)

HNGD man! All those 3 beauties look killer. Cannot wait to hear some clips, those you did using the Raptor sounded so good!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 24, 2014)

_(whimper)_


----------



## MetalMike04 (Nov 24, 2014)

HNGD man! those necks look insane, oh and bay area represent!!


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 24, 2014)

decreebass said:


> I'm the last person to question buying multiple guitars, but... Why two at once?
> 
> Whatever the reason, they're absolutely stunning. HNGDx2!



haha! I actually had some cash come back to me from a build that didn't work out(different manufacturer). I figured worst case, I could sell the one I liked less. Well, I can't pick a fave


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 24, 2014)

Ludo95 said:


> HNGD man! All those 3 beauties look killer. Cannot wait to hear some clips, those you did using the Raptor sounded so good!



 Thanks man!

Video and many tunes coming soon!


----------



## mperrotti34 (Nov 24, 2014)

so you are the guy that owns my dream guitar. The two new ones are amazing but that raptor is probably the guitar I want more than any other instrument out there. First time I saw it on the Website my jaw dropped and I cant get it out of my mind. Beautiful instruments. Congrats on the guitars man. I need to get my hands on a skervesen.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 24, 2014)

D-d-dayum...


----------



## nerdywhale (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow. Congrats x2!

I'm about to pull the trigger on another guitar, and another Skerv build is a contender. You've convinced me on the World Domination Mod, I still need a little push for the zero fret, but what I'm really curious about is the bridge humbucker position - the Azygos Harmonic, I believe they call it? Could you please give us more detail on it? Thanks!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 24, 2014)

Badass! HNGD doubled! Still love your first one though...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 24, 2014)

Holy cow, dude, these look amazing.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys!!



nerdywhale said:


> Wow. Congrats x2!
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on another guitar, and another Skerv build is a contender. You've convinced me on the World Domination Mod, I still need a little push for the zero fret, but what I'm really curious about is the bridge humbucker position - the Azygos Harmonic, I believe they call it? Could you please give us more detail on it? Thanks!



I'm going to do a video that should show the difference actually


----------



## chris9 (Nov 25, 2014)

awesome pair just beautiful
blue one is my fave


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 25, 2014)

Erockomania said:


> haha! I actually had some cash come back to me from a build that didn't work out(different manufacturer). I figured worst case, I could sell the one I liked less. Well, I can't pick a fave


Bastid.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 25, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Bastid.


lol!!


----------



## khoirus (Nov 25, 2014)

Sweet Guitars! HGND! dat flame though! does it have the 3D look on it?


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 25, 2014)

khoirus said:


> Sweet Guitars! HGND! dat flame though! does it have the 3D look on it?



Looks different from every angle!


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 26, 2014)

HDGD man. those are some slick looking twins. the carve is a really nice touch in design. spec wise there is nothing to complain about and they look really well built.

i am mad jelly.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 26, 2014)

Pat_tct said:


> HDGD man. those are some slick looking twins. the carve is a really nice touch in design. spec wise there is nothing to complain about and they look really well built.
> 
> i am mad jelly.



Thanks!

The carve is actually really comfy as well.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 27, 2014)

Take a listen to Blueberry! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/eric-hill1/e-blueberry-demo-prepro[/SC]

World Domination Mod on cleans... it's so awesome. Eff.


----------



## darkchoco (Nov 30, 2014)

beauty
I mean your daughter


----------



## katsumura78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Those look really awesome man! Congrats and looking forward to a video comparing the two. Still curious what this zero fret is all about, I like the tone of open strings so I don't see myself wanting to alter that.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 30, 2014)

katsumura78 said:


> Those look really awesome man! Congrats and looking forward to a video comparing the two. Still curious what this zero fret is all about, I like the tone of open strings so I don't see myself wanting to alter that.



Open notes still have the same sound for the most part. Everything just has the same timbre whether it's open or fretted. I can't imagine folks not liking it for tone reasons.


----------



## narad (Dec 27, 2014)

Totally missed this but those must be the nicest Skervesens ever made!


----------



## C-Squared (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh Hell F*Cking YEAH!!!!


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 27, 2014)

Why you give me so much GAS!


----------



## redstone (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! And they sound great too  Demo of both coming soon 

Here is a quick tune with Strawberry....

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/eric-hill1/e-skervs-demo-strawberry[/SC]


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 28, 2014)

The red one is nice too... BUT DAT BLUE


----------



## dimitrio (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice sound) And they both look great, well maybe blue one a bit greater


----------



## Threadnaught (Dec 30, 2014)

Pretty sure a Skeversen will be my next order....damn those two are amazing but the Raptor looks incredible...


----------



## Xaios (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn, can't believe I missed these. Extremely nice!


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## tallikaz (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in love with the blueberry one... Stunning top and fretboard!


----------



## superash (Jan 3, 2015)

Those bevels on the twins are just perfect.
HNGD dude!


----------



## Erockomania (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

Here is a new vid showing off these beauties


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW. Just WOW. Awesome vid. Redberry seems to be more meaty...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome playing dude!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for doing the video. There are some subtle differences, and they both sound awesome. Really cool track too, by the way! 

Also, I can't get over that Raptor 6. Still. It owns.


----------



## Erockomania (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TiffuZeless (May 4, 2015)

Hi! Late HNGD, hey are so beautiful!
Just a question, what's the fretboard radius in both guitars?


----------



## noobstix (May 5, 2015)

HNGD! Haven't you done well!


----------



## MikeH (May 5, 2015)

Twins, Basil!


----------



## SilentCartographer (May 5, 2015)

TauSigmaNova said:


> i... i hate you man.
> 
> 
> Happy ngd.



The feels... 

On a happier note though, happy NGD x 2, its like two christmas' in one!


----------



## lobotom (May 5, 2015)

Congrats!

Alex


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 6, 2015)

Wow, I missed this thread. You really raised the bar for demo vids. HBelatedNGD!


----------



## Erockomania (May 6, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Still love looking at them and playing them daily 

fretboard radius is compound 12-16" I believe... will check


----------



## Daniel13 (May 6, 2015)

i just want to caress the back of their necks... don't judge lol


----------



## Arkeion (May 6, 2015)

HFNGD man. These are sick.

One question, as I'm seriously considering putting forward my 40% to start a build. How do these feel sitting down with the guitar resting on your left leg? Does the butt cut get in the way of your right leg?


----------

